# Aspire Nautilus mini o-ring



## ChadB (14/10/15)

Hi guys,
It seems there is a problem with my o-ring and would like to know if any vendors stock the bottom o-ring for the nautilus mini? Haven't seen any vendors selling it.
Thanks in advance


----------

